# HERO 2021



## sworks2013 (17. Mai 2021)

Noch jemand mit einer 2021 Anmeldung hier?


----------



## Chrisbuzzin (18. Mai 2021)

Bin noch am überlegen. 

Beim Hero schon am Start gewesen?

Grüße.
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sworks2013 (18. Mai 2021)

Ja, schon 4mal...


----------



## pirate01 (19. Mai 2021)

Bin auch dabei. Zweites mal nach 2017.
Fewo in Wolkenstein gestern reserviert. Bin gespannt...


----------



## Chrisbuzzin (19. Mai 2021)

Geht es bei euch @pirate01 und @sworks2013 auf die 86km oder 60km Runde?

Wie viel Kilometer fahrt ihr so in der Woche?

Ich liege bei 200-300km. Finde die 60km Runde mit den 3200hm schon häftig.

Grüße.
Christian


----------



## sworks2013 (19. Mai 2021)

Die 60er genügt mir immer.
Wöchentliches Pensum ist verschieden, wichtiger sind Höhenmeter pro Stunde.


----------



## Chrisbuzzin (20. Mai 2021)

sworks2013 schrieb:


> Die 60er genügt mir immer.
> Wöchentliches Pensum ist verschieden, wichtiger sind Höhenmeter pro Stunde.



Na das würde ja dann heissen, da ich im Flachland wohne, brauche ich da nicht zu starten.


----------



## pirate01 (20. Mai 2021)

Bin letztes Mal auf der langen Runde gestartet. Habe aber keinen Bock nochmal den Schindeschiebeanstieg zur Porta Vescovo hochzuwuchten. Zumindest 2017 habe ich dort niemanden fahren sehen.
Daher dieses Mal "nur" die kurze Runde. Dort finde ich den Streckenteil am Plattkofel sehr sehr schön.
Training zwischen 200 - 400 Km die Woche. Gebe sworks2013 Recht. Wichtiger als Km sind Höhenmeter pro Stunde. Also immer schön EB Intervalle schrubben.
Wobei ich gerade die Bestätigungsemail bekommen habe. Starte aus Block 14, also ganz hinten. Da wird es wieder viel Stau an den Traileinstiegen geben, weil die Italiener fast alle Tageslizenzen ziehen und so vorne einsortiert werden, obwohl die zum Teil überhaupt keine Fahrtechnik haben. 
Da ich nur als Hobbyfaher starte, stehe ich hinten. 
Naja, mache das beste daraus. Dient eh nur zur Vorbereitung für die TA im Juli.
Grüße


----------



## Chrisbuzzin (22. Mai 2021)

pirate01 schrieb:


> ...
> Wobei ich gerade die Bestätigungsemail bekommen habe. Starte aus Block 14, also ganz hinten. Da wird es wieder viel Stau an den Traileinstiegen geben, weil die Italiener fast alle Tageslizenzen ziehen und so vorne einsortiert werden, obwohl die zum Teil überhaupt keine Fahrtechnik haben.
> Da ich nur als Hobbyfaher starte, stehe ich hinten.
> Naja, mache das beste daraus. Dient eh nur zur Vorbereitung für die TA im Juli.
> Grüße



Die Italiener ziehen Tageslizenzen, damit die weiter vorne starten dürfen?
Wonach richtet es sich, aus welchem Block man startet?

Grüße.
Christian


----------



## pirate01 (22. Mai 2021)

Chrisbuzzin schrieb:


> Die Italiener ziehen Tageslizenzen, damit die weiter vorne starten dürfen?
> Wonach richtet es sich, aus welchem Block man startet?
> 
> Grüße.
> Christian


Das kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Beim letzten Mal bin ich in Startblock 11 gestartet. Einer meiner Buddys aus 12 und derjenige mit Lizenz aus 5. Bei uns allen die erste Teilnahme.
Wie der Veranstalter die Eingruppierung macht ist mir nicht bekannt. Fakt ist aber, dass viele, wirklich sehr sehr viele unmittelbar nach dem Start in Wolkenstein nach ca. 1 km Fahrt wenn es in den steilen Anstieg zum Dantercepies geht sofort absteigen und schieben. Zuegeben ist es schon steil, aber für einen halbwegs fitten Biker, der sich bei so einer Veranstaltung an den Start stellt machbar.
Auf der Abfahrt vom Pordoi noch vor dem Trail hat sich einer der Italiener direkt vor mir übers Vorderrad abgelegt obwohl da lediglich eine kleine Bodenwelle war, nicht steil und fahrtechnisch einfach zum drüberrollen. An jedem Traileinstieg, egal wie einfach hat es sich gestaut. 
Aber dennoch macht die Strecke Spaß. Landschaftlich großartig, viele Trails und konditionell fordernd.
Cu


----------



## Bergsieger (22. Mai 2021)

Startblockeinteilung ist erst Lizenzfahrer, dann Hobbyfahrer.

Es gibt die Möglichkeit Charity Startnummern für 60 Euro zu erwerben. 
Dann startet man sehr weit vorn. 
Für die grosse Runde durchaus zu empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sworks2013 (24. Mai 2021)

Werde vermutlich nicht starten da ich nicht bereit bin, meine persönlichen Daten auf einer fragwürdigen EU-App sowie der Südtiroler Gesundheitsapp einzutragen. Ein negativer Test sollte reichen, wie das auch andere Länder so handhaben.

Des weiteren finde ich dass die HERO Regeln bez. Maskenpflicht in den Verpflegungsständen und Zuschauerverbote zu weit gehen. Eine Anmeldung um die Startnummer abzuholen  Startaufstellung mit mind. 1 Meter Abstand um mich herum.

Wenn ich mir aktuell den Giro im TV anschaue und an der Strecke hunderte Zuschauer den Fahrern zujubeln ohne Abstand und Maske, dann fehlt mein Verständnis dafür.


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Mai 2021)

Ich werde auf der Langdistanz starten (4. mal?). Ich finde das sie es gut machen und ich bin froh, das ueberhaupt was geht. In Deutschland geht gar nichts...


----------



## Bindsteinracer (25. Mai 2021)

sworks2013 schrieb:


> Werde vermutlich nicht starten da ich nicht bereit bin, meine persönlichen Daten auf einer fragwürdigen EU-App sowie der Südtiroler Gesundheitsapp einzutragen. Ein negativer Test sollte reichen, wie das auch andere Länder so handhaben.


Neue Normalität.
Und nein bin davon auch nicht begeistert.


----------



## Ch_Bike_3 (26. Mai 2021)

Kurze Frage an die, die schon mal dabei waren:
Könnte die Leute mal grob ihre wöchentlichen Touren, die sie so als Training fahren hier reinschreiben 
Also nur ganz grob mit Länge und HM (Anstieg) und wie oft das ganze pro Woche. (Cool wäre noch wenn ihr ne Zeit hättet, muss aber natürlich nicht sein)

Ich werde dieses Jahr vermutlich an keinem Rennen starten können, da ich mit dem Training dieses Jahr viel zu spät gestartet bin. Vielleicht wird es noch etwas aufs Ende des Jahres bei mir 

Für mich liegen solche Events mit 86km und 4.500HM gefühlt noch weit entfernt, da ich glaube mein Training reicht noch nicht aus, mich hier an den Start zu stellen.


----------



## deeptrain (31. Mai 2021)

Chrisbuzzin schrieb:


> Na das würde ja dann heissen, da ich im Flachland wohne, brauche ich da nicht zu starten.


Das hat nichts zu heißen ich wohne auch im Flachland und bin die 84km in 7H gefahren.
Wenn man auf Platzierung fahren will beim HERO muss man min in den ersten 5 Startblöcken stehen und selbst da staut sich es stellenweise hinauf zum Dantercepies.
Wenn man weiter hinten startet sollte man es eher als eine schöne TOUR sehen und das Panorma genießen ;-) .... ab der Hälfte zieht sich das Feld und man hat freie Fahrt. 
Trotzdem ist der HERO einer der schönsten Marathons die ich kenne,würde ich jederzeit wieder fahren.


----------



## Juuro (2. Juni 2021)

Ich hab auch nen Startplatz und würde nach 2018 zum zweiten Mal mitfahren. Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich es mir dieses Jahr antun will wegen dem ganzen Geteste und der Anmeldung in den Verschiedenen Ländern/Regionen.

Wenn man aus Deutschland nach Italien über Österreich mit dem Auto fährt muss man sich auf folgenden Seiten online Anmelden:
Anmeldung Österreich: https://entry.ptc.gv.at
Anmeldung Italien: https://app.euplf.eu/#/form
Anmeldung Süd Tirol: https://siag.limequery.org/483785?lang.de 
Anmeldung Deutschland: www.einreiseanmeldung.de

Und man braucht zur Einreise nach Österreich und Italien einen negativen Antigen-Test der nicht älter als 48 Stunden ist.
Zur Einreise nach Deutschland auf dem Rückweg braucht man keinen Test, muss aber binnen 48 Stunden nach Einreise einen Test auf Anfrage nachreichen, oder sich für zehn tage in häusliche Quarantäne begeben.

Hab ich irgendwas vergessen? Nicht, dass ich los fahre und irgend eine wichtige Anmeldung oder nen Test vergessen hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juuro (3. Juni 2021)

Mit was für ner Bereifung seid ihr denn den Hero schon gefahren oder habt vor ihn zu fahren? Ich bin 2018 vermutlich mit Racing Ralph hinten und Rocket Ron vorne und 2,25" gefahren.
Dieses Jahr hab ich bisher Thunder Burt 2,1" hinten und Rocket Ron 2,25" vorne drauf. Aber ich frage mich ein wenig ob es hinten nicht doch etwas mehr Grip sein darf und ich vielleicht lieber auch auf einen Rocket Ron in 2,25" wechseln sollte.

PS: Ist hier schonmal jemand die Ronella-Rampe hochge*fahren*? Wenn ja, mit welchen Reifen? 🙂


----------



## baloo (3. Juni 2021)

2019 auf der Langen mit Maxxis Aspen 2.25 VR&HR.


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Juni 2021)

Die Aspen Kombination bin ich auch schon gefahren. Dieses Jahr Hardtail mit 2.3er Renegade. Auf dem Ersatz LRS sind 2.4er Wolfpack Race.


----------



## sworks2013 (4. Juni 2021)

Welchen Renegade? Control oder sworks


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Juni 2021)

Vorne sworks hinten controle. So bin ich es auch schon mit 2.2er fast track und hinten 2.1er renegade gefahren.


----------



## pirate01 (4. Juni 2021)

2017 bei Trockenheit vorne Nobby Nic 2,35 hinten Racing Ralph 2,25 auf Cannondale Scalpel
2021 geplant Wolfpack vorne Race 2,2 und hinten 2,4 auf Scott Spark evtl. noch Wechsel vorne auf Cross 2,4


----------



## Juuro (4. Juni 2021)

pirate01 schrieb:


> 2017 bei Trockenheit vorne Nobby Nic 2,35 hinten Racing Ralph 2,25 auf Cannondale Scalpel
> 2021 geplant Wolfpack vorne Race 2,2 und hinten 2,4 auf Scott Spark evtl. noch Wechsel vorne auf Cross 2,4


Vorne schmaler als hinten? Hat das nen Grund? Ich kenne das eher andersrum.


----------



## loris-s (4. Juni 2021)

Verkaufe im Auftrag meines Vaters seinen Startplatz für die 60 km Runde. 
Finisher Trikot in Größe S

Preis: 120 EUR


----------



## schgall (4. Juni 2021)

l


----------



## schgall (4. Juni 2021)

Stecke eher für HT (?) Oder habe ich auf Youtube die Trail-Sequenzen übersehen (?) 😜


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Juni 2021)

Es gibt schon ein paar gute Trails. Ich bin 3x mit den fully gefahren und will jetzt nur sehen, ob das Hardtail doch schneller ist.


----------



## loris-s (6. Juni 2021)

Hardtail ist schneller als Fully. Bis auf die Abfahrt vom Pordoi-Joch (nach See & Straßße) kann man alles mit dem HT gut fahren mit etwas Technik. Der Trail am Prodoi ist wohl eh nicht fahrbar, da alle absteigen, außer du startest aus den ersten Startblöcken.

Bergauf - lange und steile Schotterwege, ideal für ein HT


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Juni 2021)

Wie gesagt kenne ich die Strecke, da ich schon schon 3x gefahren bin. 
Die Abfahrt konnte ich immer fahren, aber ich starte auch Elite... von daher hab ich weniger Probleme mit Stau


----------



## baloo (7. Juni 2021)

Wünsche euch allen ein gutes Rennen und viel Spass, Wetter sollte ja passen


----------



## pirate01 (7. Juni 2021)

Juuro schrieb:


> Vorne schmaler als hinten? Hat das nen Grund? Ich kenne das eher andersrum.


Hab hinten ne neue Felge drauf mit 30er Innenmaß. Da passt ein 2.4er gut drauf. Vorne habe ich nur 25er Innenmaß. Da könnte auch ein 2.4er draufpassen, bin aber grad zu faul zu wechseln, weil es so auch gut funktioniert.


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Juni 2021)

Ich hab die Duke 6ter mit 28mm/26mm das geht prima mit den 2,4ern. Bei den aktuellen Prognosen bin ich echt am schwanken, ob ich doch die 2.4er WP Race fahren soll. Klar etwas traeger als die 2.3er Rengade...


----------



## sworks2013 (7. Juni 2021)

Das Wetter scheint aber gut zu werden? Gemäss Bergfex am Samstag Sonne…


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Juni 2021)

Ja, mal sehen... Ich hab 2 identische lrs (cannondale/dt mit duke 28/26mm alufelgen) jeweils 2.3er Renegade oder 2 4er Wolfpack race. Ich kann also spontan entscheiden


----------



## sworks2013 (7. Juni 2021)

Habe da auch schon ein Schlammrennen mit Schneefall auf den Pässen erlebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Juni 2021)

sworks2013 schrieb:


> Habe da auch schon ein Schlammrennen mit Schneefall auf den Pässen erlebt.


Jo... so Späße kenne ich auch... Swiss bike masters war da auch mal sehr krass.
Wobei die Strecke ja nur an einer Stelle wirklich anfällig ist... und wenn es da eine Schlammrutsche wird, ist der Reifen relativ egal.  2016 von ich da mit fasttrak und Renegade runter. Anhalten ging nicht mehr: make it or break it🤪


----------



## Juuro (10. Juni 2021)

Es wird wohl auf der 86 km Strecke eine Umleitung geben:




Wenn ich das richtig verstehe bedeutet das, dass es nach Ornella NICHT den unglaublich steilen langen Anstieg hoch geht, sondern irgendwie auf nem Waldweg runter zur Straße. Ich finde nur auf der Karte die zugehörige Straße nicht.Die einzige Straße dort in der Nähe die auf der Pordoi Pass führt ist die von Arraba. Aber ich finde keinen Weg von Ornella zu dieser Straße. Weiß jemand mehr?

Auf jeden Fall bedeutet das wohl, dass das nervige Schiebestück wohl wegfällt. 🙂


----------



## Bul Biker (10. Juni 2021)

Ich denke die Schiebestrecke bleibt:
Hier die deutsche FB Info:





Bei 2.350m gehts wieder runter am Forstweg. Das ist wie ich verstehe nach dem Ornella Schiebespaß.


----------



## Juuro (10. Juni 2021)

Bul Biker schrieb:


> Ich denke die Schiebestrecke bleibt:
> Hier die deutsche FB Info:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1289774
> ...


Ja, das hab ich mittlerweile auch gelesen und die 2.350 m lassen vermuten, dass die Umleitung wohl direkt nach der  steilen Rampe ist. Dann macht es auch mehr Sinn, dass auf die Straße umgeleitet wird. Schade. 🥲


----------



## Compagnon (11. Juni 2021)

Kann jemand sagen, wie viele hm es dann vom Erreichen der Straße bis Pordoi sind?


----------



## Juuro (13. Juni 2021)

Und, wie lief's bei euch?

Ich hab am Abend vorher festgestellt, dass meine Kassette locker ist. Natürlich hatte ich kein Kassetten-Werkzeug dabei. Bin dann stark knarzend den Dantercepies hochgefahren. Wollte dann schon zu so ner Vittoria-Service-Station, aber die erste war so voll. Am nächsten Anstieg war das Knarzen dann auch weg. Da hat sich die Kassette danke des ersten steilen Anstiegs wohl selbst festgezogen. 😄

Der Rest lief wie geplant die Trails haben richtig Spaß gemacht. Den berüchtigten Ornella-Anstieg musste ich, wie letztes Mal, schieben. Alle anderen um mich herum auch. Der ist wirklich das einzig nervige am Hero.

Auf dem Duron-Pass ist mir dann aufgefallen, dass sich meine Hinterradbremse verabschiedet hat. Da hat sich die Schraube der Zuleitung gelockert und ich hab beim Versuch zu Bremsen schön das Öl rausgedrückt. Zum Glück ist es Leinöl. Daher war die letzte Abfahrt nochmal etwas abenteuerlich und ich hab wohl paar Minuten liegen lassen. Insgesamt aber trotzdem 15 min schneller als 2018, yay! 🙂

Übrigens ich hab von 8:22 h Bewegungszeit 4:21 h im kleinsten Gang verbracht. Das 32er-Kettenblatt was ich letzte Woche noch bestellt hatte, aber ohne passende Schrauben ankam hätte sich gelohnt. 😃


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SJ-Alex (13. Juni 2021)

@Juuro ... Alter mit einem 34 Blatt die große Runde - Respekt.
Bin auf der kleinen ganz gut durchgekommen bis ich mir auf der Abfahrt vom Sellajoch meinen Reifen zerschossen habe  ... und dann mit deutlicher Verzögerung und Ersatz-Schlauch durch Ziel gerollert.
Insgesamt war das für mich der schönste Hero bisher - perfektes Wetter und eine gute Stimmung auf der Strecke, sogar beim Reifenwechseln haben ein paar Italiener angehalten und gefragt ob sie mir helfen können - das waren meine persönlichen Heros 
@Compagnon - auf der großen Runde sinds bis zur Versorgungsstation nach dem Passo Pordoi gute 3100HM, da es vom Pordoi nur runter geht sollte das so hinkommen.


----------



## sworks2013 (13. Juni 2021)

Das Wetter hat ja super mitgespielt.
Allerdings hatte ich dieses Jahr echt viel Zeit in den Trail-Abfahrten verloren. Es waren gefühlt mehr ungeübte unterwegs.
Hatte ein 30er KB und war extrem froh


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Juni 2021)

Bei mir lief es maessig. Vom Start weg gute Leistung getreten, aber gefuehlt nicht vorwaerts gekommen. 
Dann den Pordoi runter den Hinterrad Reifen zerstoert und mit 2 Plugs und 0.5 Bar runter gefahren. Dort dann das Reservehinterrad rein und auf einmal ging die Sonne auf! Die Leistungswerte haben dann wieder zu Tempo und Leute ueberholen gepasst!
Duron und die kleine Huette danach lief echt sehr gut. Im Ziel waren es dann 7:21h und laut Strava 6:59h Bewegungszeit. Da ich ausser durch den Defekt nie stand... jetzt muss ich erstmal schauen, ob es nur am 2.4er Wolfpack Race vs Renegade 2.3 lag, oder ob die alte 240s doch langsam nur Lager braucht... aber da stimmte was defintiv nicht... was ich dadurch Zeit verloren habe? Keine Ahnung, will ich auch besser gar nicht wissen 

ABER: war geil endlich mal wieder eine Startnummer am Lenker zu haben!!!


----------



## Scott58 (15. Juni 2021)

Bin eben zufällig auf dieses Forum gestossen, schade hatte ich es nicht früher entdeckt... Herzliche Gratulation und Respekt an alle, welche sich auch dieses Jahr in Gröden den Heldenstatus gesichert haben... oder es zumindest versucht haben ;-)
Ich war das 8. Mal dabei, an grössere "Schneewände" kann ich mich eigentlich nicht erinnern. Hier wurde in den Wochen vor dem Rennen ein Riesenaufwand betrieben, um die Strecke überhaupt passierbar hinzukriegen, das und die einmalige Atmosphäre und den Hype welcher um die Veranstaltung gemacht wird kriegen wohl nur die velobegeisterten Italiener (sorry: Südtiroler) hin.
Meine angepeilten "unter sechseinhalb Stunden auf der grossen Runde" habe ich zwar knapp verpasst, das lag aber logischerweise am Bike, an den Reifen, am Schnee, am ... und sicher nicht am zunehmenden Alter des Piloten ;-)


----------



## Scott58 (15. Juni 2021)

Juuro schrieb:


> Und, wie lief's bei euch?
> 
> Ich hab am Abend vorher festgestellt, dass meine Kassette locker ist. Natürlich hatte ich kein Kassetten-Werkzeug dabei. Bin dann stark knarzend den Dantercepies hochgefahren. Wollte dann schon zu so ner Vittoria-Service-Station, aber die erste war so voll. Am nächsten Anstieg war das Knarzen dann auch weg. Da hat sich die Kassette danke des ersten steilen Anstiegs wohl selbst festgezogen. 😄
> 
> ...


Interessante Auswertung, habe ich so noch nie gesehen. (Ich gestehe es, stamme aus der analogen Generation)  Ich bin die letzten Jahre nur noch 30 / 50 bzw. 30 / 52 gefahren, die Ornella hoch schaffe ichs damit aber auch nicht ohne ein paar Absteiger...


----------

